# My Vegas Haul



## vtxcigar (Nov 25, 2010)

Just got back from a trip to Vegas. 
Weather was great, and the pool was wonderful. 
Other than the Opus, I've never had any of the cigars in the picture
before. Now I get to try some new stuff.










Oh, also, here's a pic of the weather I got to enjoy! :smoke:


----------



## Blacklog_angler (Apr 30, 2010)

Very Nice! I think you will enjoy every one of those selections. Pool does look nice compared to the rain and 50 degree weather here in PA.


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Bill, great selection. I'm a fan of all of those. You're going to love the illusiones. Never had those SC's but love the others I've had.


----------



## Kampaigner (Jan 28, 2011)

i think your gonna love those Ligas and the Tats. I just love the Tat VI. Awesome smoke.


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr (May 20, 2011)

Nice Haul! :thumb:


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Is that the pool at mandalay bay? it looks vaguely familiar but I am, by no stretch, a vegas expert.

Also, you went to vegas and didn't even buy ONE casa fuente cigar?


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

that's what i was gonna say... No casa fuentes??? :nono:


----------



## vtxcigar (Nov 25, 2010)

Blacklog_angler said:


> Very Nice! I think you will enjoy every one of those selections. Pool does look nice compared to the rain and 50 degree weather here in PA.


Yep, I agree. I came home here to WA to 50° and rain too.



gasdocok said:


> Is that the pool at mandalay bay? it looks vaguely familiar but I am, by no stretch, a vegas expert.
> 
> Yes, Mandalay pool. Nice spot to hang out, read and have a cigar.
> 
> Also, you went to vegas and didn't even buy ONE casa fuente cigar?





E Dogg said:


> that's what i was gonna say... No casa fuentes??? :nono:


Yes, I did have Casa Fuente at Casa Fuente. I really liked the cigar, but was disappointed in the lounge. Not exactly the high end lounge like I 
expected, just a bunch of tables at a bar in the mall with cigars for sale. 
I was expecting something more like what they have at Pheasant Cigars, 
based upon the name.

I bought most of this stash at Cigar Box. They have a nice selection, and 
the guy running the shop threw the SC's in for free because he wanted
me to try them. I like those guys. :first:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

vtxcigar said:


> Yep, I agree. I came home here to WA to 50° and rain too.
> 
> Yes, I did have Casa Fuente at Casa Fuente. I really liked the cigar, but was disappointed in the lounge. Not exactly the high end lounge like I
> expected, just a bunch of tables at a bar in the mall with cigars for sale.
> ...


Those waitresses are 1st class!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Great score. The EP Carillos are a current favorite. Can't go wrong with the Ligas and anything Tatuaje. Great photo too.


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

Nice looking shot of the pool, almost makes me want to go back to vegas just for the smokes and to spend some time at the casa.

But the real question is, did you win any $?


----------



## vtxcigar (Nov 25, 2010)

apollyon9515 said:


> But the real question is, did you win any $?


Not a dime . . . Of course, I never do. Now, my brother always wins a 
bunch. Of course, he's the same guy when we were 8 and 10 years old
who reached in to pick out an air hockey puck after I scored on him and 
pulled out a 20 dollar bill.

Next time, I'll just have him win me some cigar money.


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Great stash you got there, I also like your profile photo, big big fan of the double wood.


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

Bill- you are going to love those Ligas and the Tats. Nice haul brother! I'm headed to Tampa on Tuesday and plan to hit Ybor City hard bringing back a big load. 
Bill


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

You are in for a treat! Cant believe that you have not had the Liga or the Tat's? Those are some of my regular rotation smokes! I get to see a pools that glisten like that 3 days of the week and is always pleasant.

Enjoy those quality smokes!!!


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

ive never had any of those before except the tat red labels, but those looks looks like some really good smokes! i really wish i could find some of those LP's!


----------



## Screamin' Duck (Sep 25, 2011)

That is a sweet haul man! way to go!


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

I dont care too much for Casa Fuente, the whole parking situation, I would rather go to Pheasant Cigars and Cigar Box. Freyboy owns Cigar box and also Casa Fuente, they also carry alot more Arturo Fuentes and Opus X than other places. 

Pheasant Cigars is huge, lots of chairs, lockers in the second level, a nice kick back place and its next to an In-N-Out. Which is nice.

These 2 places are the ones I visit at least once a week or when I have extra cash to spend, and the guys are always friendly and ready to help with questions.


----------

